# Dove's Summer Glow on face?



## Hanamizu (Jun 20, 2007)

i didnt get any replys in the "Bath, Body, Fragrance and Beauty in General Talk" section so ill try here... anyone know if this tanning moisturiser can be used on the face?.. or not a good idea?




itll look kinda weird if i leave the face open and get tan everywhere else..


----------



## xkatiex (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes I think using the Dove one on your face is fine.. they have a face one you can use if you didnt want to use the body one.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 20, 2007)

Jergen's also makes a self-tanner for the face which I personally like more than Dove.


----------



## claire20a (Jun 20, 2007)

It should say on the bottle whether it's suitable for the face, but if not, then I reckon it should be ok, dove products are usually pretty kind to the skin (you can use their soap for facial cleansing, etc). Let us know how you get on...


----------



## MindySue (Jun 20, 2007)

i would feel safer using one made for the face, just cause. (like the recommended jergens)


----------



## Kathy (Jun 21, 2007)

Most brands make a formula specifically for the face. I suppose you could use the regular formula on your face, but it might be heavier and make you break out. Just to be on the safe side I'd buy the face only formula.


----------

